# Long distance trailering



## rainydaywoman (Sep 14, 2010)

Next summer I want to trailer my horses from Northern MN, to the San Francisco Bay area and ride the trails of Marin County. I have never contemplated a trip like this, most I have done is a long day drives. How would I do this and where do you find places to spend the night with horses? Do I need to do anything special to the horses for a trip like this besides a coggins, health record etc? :?


----------

